

Is Lifesta the Beginning of the End of Deal-A-Day Websites? - jvalentine
http://johnnystartup.com/is-lifesta-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-deal-a

======
devmonk
I don't think so, for a few reasons:

\- Loyalty. I'm still using Groupon. I haven't joined with anything else and
have bought from them a time or two.

\- Lazyness. I would not go to another site to sell my Groupon deal. It just
isn't worth my time. I'll take the loss.

\- Expensive. $0.99 + 8% of sale? No.

\- Poor business model. They are betting that there are a load of people
needing to offload Groupon, etc. deals? Odds are those people will just give
them to someone else or sell them themselves to someone they know. While there
is a need for this, I am sure that it just wouldn't be enough to sustain the
effort/time required to handle support, site maintenance, etc.

